# Printed my 1st shirt



## coreyvett (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a newbie to the printing world and i just purchased a semi pro sliver press package with a 4x1 press.
I set it up yesturday an printed my 1st shirt today for our car club. I did chicken out with the emulsion process and used orecal 651 vinyl that i use on my vinyl cutter.
1st thing i noticed is that i need to get another squegee.The kit came with 4 10 inch ones and my pattern is 11x12. I didnt think it would make a differance,but when i made my second pass to cover the couple inch area i couldnt get with the 1st pass,I ended up with a thick pile of ink were i overlaped the passes.I asume that i need a 12 inch or bigger one.
The set up an cleaning was a bit of work an im sure it will be alot more work when i step up to the plate an use the emulsion process.
the pattern isnt much,its a black clipart of a old steet rod with old english text above an below the image.Nothing fancy, But man am i stoked!!
Cant wait to do some more,but i have to find a more productive an cleaner way to set up an cleanup.LOL i got ink all over the place.I degreased the new screens in the bath tub,an cleaned the ink off out side with the garden hose out side.
I opted out on buying the wash out booth,now i wish i had gotten it LOL. I am going to try an build one a place it in the basement.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

It only gets better corey...


----------



## rock productions (Aug 11, 2010)

Can you post a pic of your shirt?


----------



## coreyvett (Jan 6, 2011)

trying to keep it simple till i get the hang of working the ink


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

nice! my first print had like ten shirts worth of ink on it and only half of it was where it was supposed to be haha. bathtub washout booth FTW! haha


----------



## moe_szys1ak (Jun 16, 2008)

Great first shirt! Keep it up! Micromaui/Greggy is right - it does only get better.


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

looks good. a lot better than my first lol


----------



## waipahe (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks killer Corey! Good job! I'm sure the car club guys will be stoked as well! I'm just learning as well. All I can say is keep "pluggin'" away at it, and we'll soon be printing like the pro's on here!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool first print. You'll probably find that using emulsion is actually _less_ work. 

Search the forum for DIY washout booths. There's some nice plans and pics.

Be well. 

Post back!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice job on that shirt. It does get easier. Though I'm still trying to learn how to do it without the mess..


----------



## coreyvett (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. I think i over cured it. when i tried streching it, the letters cracked.Im gonna try a few more today an get some more practice.


----------



## waipahe (Feb 25, 2007)

coreyvett said:


> Thanks for the replys. I think i over cured it. when i tried streching it, the letters cracked.Im gonna try a few more today an get some more practice.


Hey Corey, what you using to cure with? Flash dryer? Heat gun? The prints look good though! Thanks


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

coreyvett said:


> Thanks for the replys. I think i over cured it. when i tried streching it, the letters cracked.Im gonna try a few more today an get some more practice.


Probably _under_cured. Even though you can overcure, the shirt would probably scorch pretty badly before ink remelting and becoming brittle.


----------



## coreyvett (Jan 6, 2011)

OK, I did 15 more of our car club shirts. the first shirt was done with 1 pull of the ink,but after doing another with 2 pulls,it seemed to be shinnyer so i did the rest with 2 pulls of ink.I am curing with a 16x16 flash dryer.It is set at 2 1/2 inches above the shirt.I started out letting it heat for 30 seconds an the ink was cracking when stretched,i finally shortened the time down to 15 seconds and so far seems better.( we picked up some cheap hanes tagless shirts from Wally world). I ges my question is, if i use a thicker shirt will my cure time stay the same? 

Atleast i didnt get the ink allover me this time,lol but I still made 1 heck of a mess.I couldnt use the garden hose (due to it freezing) to wash the ink from my screen,so i used the bath tub an made another mess. My wife is mader than a wet hornet!
Needless to say,i have a pillow an blanket on the couch waiting for me.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## coreyvett (Jan 6, 2011)

TYGERON said:


> Probably _under_cured. Even though you can overcure, the shirt would probably scorch pretty badly before ink remelting and becoming brittle.


I did hav a small bit of smoke come off of the T wen i moved the flash dryer.
If i have under cured it ,would the ink be tacky?
How can i tell the differance between under an over curing?
I am going to try an stop at the local auto parts store an pic up a Temp gun. I used to have one when i turned wrenches for Ford,but as usual, when you let a friend use a tool, ya never see it again!


----------



## gr8t100 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like you're doing great, however I believe flash dryers are ideally used to 'gel' t-shirts so multiple layers of ink can be applied over/beside them. A conveyor belt will be the best option to actually cure a shirt.

Good luck though and keep at it.


----------



## rfdoomedyouth (May 26, 2008)

coreyvett, you may experience cracking due to under cured ink. Try raising the flash dryer up a little off the shirt and curing for longer. and some smoke is normal. I believe you might just be curing the top layer of ink. have you tried washing a shirt?


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

I was under the impression that the little bit of smoke you see is from moisture in the fabric. We cure for 45-60 seconds. I've undercured and the ink cracks. I've overcured and the shirt ripped on the design when I put it on. 
I talked with a Union Ink rep a couple months ago... He said he's been printing for 20+ years and learns something new all the time. 
Screen printing is an art and a science... It's not as simple as "making shirts".
More people should be aware of how much effort we put in just to fail and try again. 
S/O to those failing that are still here!!!


Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## Drummerguy (Aug 15, 2010)

Corey, you may want to invest in a digital laser temp gun. I feel they are a must have whether you cure with a flash or a conveyor. They are fairly cheap. I picked mine up for about $40.00 at Lowe's


----------



## Drummerguy (Aug 15, 2010)

BTW, good job on the print.


----------



## coreyvett (Jan 6, 2011)

I picked up a temp gun and i raised my flash dryer.I tryed to recure the shirts. It only seems to take about 15 seconds for the ink to reach temp of 330.
Could i possibly be useing to much or not enough ink? The image of the car was not cracking,just the letters at the top.
I was also wondering if it was the way i was pulling the squegee when i reached the top of the print.
I have been doing dry pulls today to get used to keeping the squegee at the right angle over the whole print. LOL useing muscles i didnt know i had.
Is there any other tips or techniques that i should be useing or practiceing on. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## coreyvett (Jan 6, 2011)

drummerguy, i picked up a temp gun at Autozone for 29.99.
your right,it is a must have. It sure takes the guessing out of the process. Thanks for the tip
If you have anymore tips, ill take em.


----------



## catdog (Nov 26, 2010)

take it from me, stop using the tub, your going to stain it, and you maybe spending more time with your pillow and blanket than you want to.


----------



## freeblazer (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree, if you stretch the shirt and it cracks , thats probably undercured. I would raise the flash a little. Wash it and see whats happen. Properly curing with a flash cure is difficult to be consistent.

Go to walmart, or and auto parts store and pick up some GO-JO (or other brand) hand cleaner. I get the pump. That's the stuff auto mechanics use to remove grease from their hands, works great on ink too. It is usually a orange cleaner with a little grit (pumice) in it. It also makes a great screen cleaner/degreaser - after you have removed the emulsion. It gets out ghosting from the ink.

1st job looks great though 

Good Luck


----------

